# Sublimated door mats



## scrubz

Does anyone know of a good supplier of sublimatable door mats, sizes small to very large?
I am considering ordering blanks from china and was wondering if anyone has any advice.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## dglenniu03

I have 18" x 30" sublimation floor mats that I could sell you, cheap. I import from China for my own usage, but the size we use is 20" x 30". This is the issue with ordering from China.

Mine have a rubber backing and felt top. They print great.

I would sell for around $4.00 each, depending on qty. They are packed in boxes of 15. FYI, we wholesale for $14.00 each, printed.

Any interest?


----------



## skdave

I'm interested, what other sizes do you stock?

any pictures?


----------



## dglenniu03

That is the only size I have. I usually only stock 20" x 30", but I received this shipment incorrectly at 18" x 30". I need to get these out of my way, since I can't use this size. I can get you pictures on Monday. How many are you interested in?

email me at dglenn at coasterstone dot com


----------



## tonybrwn20

dglenniu03 said:


> I have 18" x 30" sublimation floor mats that I could sell you, cheap. I import from China for my own usage, but the size we use is 20" x 30". This is the issue with ordering from China.
> 
> Mine have a rubber backing and felt top. They print great.
> 
> I would sell for around $4.00 each, depending on qty. They are packed in boxes of 15. FYI, we wholesale for $14.00 each, printed.
> 
> Any interest?


i am interested in your printable floor mats, please email me at [email protected]


----------

